# [Resolue] Problème de son sous Gentoo/Gnome

## kahraman

Bonjour,

J’ai installé deux systèmes Gentoo, un avec environnement graphique Gnome et Systemd, l’autre avec Xfce et Openrc. 

Sous Xfce/Openrc tout fonctionne, mais sous Gnome/Systemd j’ai problème de son que je n’arrive pas à résoudre. 

Sous Gnome/Systemd j’ai du son dans les écouteurs sans fil (Bluetooth) mais pas dans les écouteurs filaires (Jack) ni dans les hautparleurs.

Pendent installation de deux systèmes, j’ai procédé de mémé façonne. 

1 – J’ai installé les systèmes de base avec profil no 1 (default/linux/amd64/17.1 (stable)). 

2 - Aux premiers redémarrages j’ai modifié les profiles de base,

Profile no 5 (default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop (stable)) pour Xfce/Openrc 

Profile no 7 (default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd (stable)) pour Gnome/Systemd.

J’ai lancé les mises à jour complètes des systèmes (emerge -avnuDN --with-bdeps=y @world, emerge –depclean, revdep-rebuild, emerge –clean, etc.). Par la suit j’ai installé les serveurs X et les environnements graphiques.

3 - Pendent la configuration manuelle de noyau Linux j’ai bien active les options conseille par la documentation d’ALSA (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA), PulseAudio (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio) et Bluetooth (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth).

4 - J’ai bien ajouté USE=’’pulseaudio bluetooth’’ a fichier /etc/portage/make.conf

5 - J’ai installé les packages media-sound/pulseaudio, media-sound/pavucontrol, media-sound/alsa-utils, media-plugins/alsa-plugins, media-sound/alsa-tools, net-wireless/bluez, net-wireless/blueman, 

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

6 - J’ai bien vérifié avec interface semi-graphique d’alsamixer, le son n’est pas muter.

7 – Par contre il n’y a pas toutes les options habituelles qu’on trouve dans la partie ‘configuration’ de pavucontrol.

Je tiens à préciser que la compilation (make && make modules_install && make install) de noyau de système Gentoo + Xfce (Stage 3 / Openrc) a duré un peu plus de 60 minutes et la compilation (make && make modules_install && make install) de noyau Gentoo + Gnome (Stage 3 / Systemd) à durer un peu moins de trente minutes. Je crois que le mal ou anomalie ce cache dans ce détaille !

Ma question est : Comment procéder pour le diagnostic de ce problème de son sous Gentoo ? 

Quelque informations utiles :

```
$ uname -a

Linux gentoo 5.10.52-gentoo #7 SMP Sun Aug 1 07:16:14 CEST 2021 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
$ lspci | grep -i audio

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
```

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

btusb                  49152  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

btintel                24576  1 btusb

bluetooth             495616  27 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,btusb

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0

ath10k_pci             45056  0

ecdh_generic           16384  2 bluetooth

ecc                    32768  1 ecdh_generic

ath10k_core           397312  1 ath10k_pci

ath                    32768  1 ath10k_core

efivarfs               16384  1
```

```
$ dmesg | grep -i audio

[    0.084348] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    1.556252] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    1.557053] hdaudio hdaudioC0D2: Unable to bind the codec

[  196.936051] [    424]  1000   424   171098      378    98304        0             0 pulseaudio

[  216.600077] [    424]  1000   424   171098      378    98304        0             0 pulseaudio

[  257.181267] [    424]  1000   424   171098      378    98304        0             0 pulseaudio

[  374.635609] [    424]  1000   424   171098      378    98304        0             0 pulseaudio

[  480.440015] [    424]  1000   424   171098      378    98304        0             0 pulseaudio
```

```
$ dmesg | grep -i sound

[0.136855] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[1.559957] No soundcards found.
```

/etc/portage/make.conf : http://pastebin.fr/94104

/var/lib/portage/world : http://pastebin.fr/94102

emerge --info : http://pastebin.fr/94105

/usr/src/linux-5.10.52-gentoo/.config : http://pastebin.fr/94103

Je suis a votre disposition pour tout autres informations.Last edited by kahraman on Sun Aug 01, 2021 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kahraman

Quelque capture d'ecran de la partie Son de Gnome Control Center et la partie Configuration de Pavucontrole

Gnome Control Center 1 : https://goopics.net/i/DJeA8  ou  https://i.goopics.net/DJeA8.png

Gnome Control Center 2 : https://goopics.net/i/rV4o8  ou  https://i.goopics.net/rV4o8.png

Pavucontrol Configuration 1 :  https://goopics.net/i/QajD9  ou  https://i.goopics.net/QajD9.png

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Essaye de recompiler ton kernel avec les codecs HDA :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set
> ...

 

----------

## kahraman

J'ai recompilé le noyau en activent les options que vous indiquez et ça marche. J'ai en fin le son (après trois jours de case tête) et ça fait plaisir. Merci beaucoup. 

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux-5.10.52-gentoo
```

```
$ cat .config | grep -i snd_hda

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC_LEDS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL_HDMI_SILENT_STREAM is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_COMPONENT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048
```

----------

